
Show HN: 3D Terrain Sun Simulation for Android - folli
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqZxh2oail8
======
folli
Sun Locator predicts the sun's position at a specific location during the
course of the day. The 3D Terrain Simulator is the newest feature, which
simulates the lighting conditions in mountainous terrain. The user can
fastforward the time to see how the shaded areas change in the course of the
day and the year.

There's a free version available here:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genewarrio...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genewarrior.sunlocator.lite)

And the full version here:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genewarrio...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genewarrior.sunlocator.pro)

